# sand?



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

i want to do an iwagumi in my 30 gallon tank. i will be growing hc, mosses, elodea, and possibly some crypts. is sand a good substrate to use? its only 1.6 w/g as well so will the HC flourish in these conditions?


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

would this work?

http://www.amazon.com/CaribSea-Eco-Complete-Planted-Aquarium-Substrate/dp/B001EUE80S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1225378742&sr=1-1


----------

